# How long can it take for your Flora and body to get back to normal after a colonoscopy?



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Been 3.5 weeks and i have been taking a probiotics but i still dont feel myself. My farts are very foul smelling and i get constipated on many occasions.these are two symptoms i never experienced with IBSi am sure the FLEET Prep made my FLORA all out of balance but what gives? I have appt Wed for follow up


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did these probiotics work for you before?After 3 weeks or so I usually think if what you are taking isn't working it is worth switching to something else. No individual probiotic works for everyone, so I don't know if it is your system is still upset or you just aren't taking the right probiotic.I would think by now any effects from the colonoscopy should be starting to settle down.If you weren't having constipation issues I might suggest taking some pepto bismol to help with the odor (I often take both it and a probiotic I know works for me when my gas gets smelly) but it can be too constipating for some people. You could try a low dose to see if it helps and doesn't back you up too much as it isn't a strong anti-diarrheal. You might also want to limit protein as the smell-producing bacteria use the amino acids you don't absorb. So keep protein in the 2-3 ounces per meal while you are getting things back under control.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes the probiotic that i am taking was working for me months back. I tried Florastor it destroyed my stomach it was the worst feeling i ever experienced so i went back to the one that did work.Now i only take 1 per day 20billion cells where as the bottle recomends 2 but i never want to overkill my system like that so i stuck with what seemed to work.I will try to get some answers Wed on my follow up visit since these are new symptoms and very annoying in public.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry, I've no idea what you mean by Flora - but when I had a colonoscopy - in the autumn of 2005 - I was fine after a few hours. Lots of cramping and passing gas like you'd never believe but by the next day I was fine.I'm sorry you are still having problems. The prep was pretty gruesome and for the virtual colonscopy I had to have too. Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I agree with Kathleen, as it usually takes 14 days for the good bacteria to colonize. If it's been 3.5 weeks, then do bring this up when you see the dr. so that they could recommend another Probiotics.Sue, by Flora, it mean the bacteria flora inside the colon -- sometimes after the colonoscopy or a course of antibiotics, the bacteria flora in the colon can get a little messed up. So it's a good idea to take some Probiotics to restore the good bacteria.


----------



## one goal (Dec 5, 2008)

I remember after my colonoscopy I felt GREAT for about 3 weeks. I guess it's from my system being cleaned out and nothing left in the stomach.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIt should only take 2 to 4 weeks to get teh bacteral balance back to some status quo. if it still dosent feel right after this time, you are taking teh wrong probiotic, for sure. swith to another brand that includes teh bifidus family of probiotics and has at least 1 billion cultures minimum. keep on going with different probiotics changing every two to four weeks untill you find some relief. when you hit the right family of bacteria, you will know pretty quickly as you can actually feel the difference.cheersIan


----------

